# Softbox for "Location" shoots with Canon Speedlight ?



## kc4sox (May 10, 2014)

I've been using a combination shoot thru / bounce umbrella for location portraiture.  But, I'm not thrilled with the spillover of light you get with the umbrella. What would be a good choice in a softbox to use with my Canon 600ex-rt flash units? Something quick to setup, lightweight, yet durable. I'm not terribly concerned with cost as I'd much prefer to buy quality the first time around. Having said that let's not get carried away !

And, would a Beauty dish be an option for me ?


Links to info would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 10, 2014)

Amazon.com: Speedbox Diffuser-70 - Professional 28" (28" x 27") Rigid Dodecagon Portable Softbox for Canon Flash Speedlite, Nikon Speedlights, Quantum Instruments - Compact, Quick folding Diffuser for Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Metz, Quantum Flash: Camera


----------



## D-B-J (May 10, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Amazon.com: Speedbox Diffuser-70 - Professional 28" (28" x 27") Rigid Dodecagon Portable Softbox for Canon Flash Speedlite, Nikon Speedlights, Quantum Instruments - Compact, Quick folding Diffuser for Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Metz, Quantum Flash: Camera



Damn, that's expensive.  You could always try a brolly type box:

Photek Softlighter II, 7mm Shaft - 46" SL-5000-S B&H Photo

I really like my 36", and have a 46" on order. The 36" was the mainlight for this shot, using an SB700, with a SB600 fill near the lens axis and another SB600 as a rimlight. 



Jenny by f_one_eight, on Flickr

It really produces nice light, given how "cheap" it is in comparison to a true softbox.

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## kc4sox (May 10, 2014)

That is a bit pricey. But this option looks pretty good ?

Amazon.com : SMDV DIFF60 Speedbox Diffuser-60 Professional 23 x 20 Inches Rigid Quick Folding Hexagonal Softbox for Speedlight Flash (Black) : Photographic Lighting Soft Boxes : Camera & Photo


----------



## kc4sox (May 10, 2014)

pumpercaptain said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon.com: Speedbox Diffuser-70 - Professional 28" (28" x 27") Rigid Dodecagon Portable Softbox for Canon Flash Speedlite, Nikon Speedlights, Quantum Instruments - Compact, Quick folding Diffuser for Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Metz, Quantum Flash: Camera
> ...




Threadjack much ???


----------



## pumpercaptain (May 10, 2014)

I'm sorry.  Considering you mentioned "location"- weddings and engagement pics on location.  "umbrellas" me too.  And asking if there would be a difference between using the umbrellas and the softbox Scatterbrain mentioned, I thought it was appropriate based on what you had mentioned...  however, I'll remove my questions if that'll help.


----------



## pumpercaptain (May 10, 2014)

There ya go kc...


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 10, 2014)

kc4sox said:


> That is a bit pricey. But this option looks pretty good ?
> 
> Amazon.com : SMDV DIFF60 Speedbox Diffuser-60 Professional 23 x 20 Inches Rigid Quick Folding Hexagonal Softbox for Speedlight Flash (Black) : Photographic Lighting Soft Boxes : Camera & Photo


    Should work just fine.  Adorama is selling their Hexapop 24" unit for $140 right now, which would save you a few dollars.   You can also look at the Westcott Apollo Orb.


----------



## kundalini (May 10, 2014)

I have and very much like the Lastolite EZY Box.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 11, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon.com: Speedbox Diffuser-70 - Professional 28" (28" x 27") Rigid Dodecagon Portable Softbox for Canon Flash Speedlite, Nikon Speedlights, Quantum Instruments - Compact, Quick folding Diffuser for Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Metz, Quantum Flash: Camera
> ...



I love the light!!!!


----------



## tirediron (May 11, 2014)

kundalini said:


> I have and very much like the Lastolite EZY Box.


Yep!!!  I have way more money "invested" in Lastolite than I care to think about and their Ezyboxes are outstanding!


----------



## RPK617 (May 11, 2014)

I originally brought the Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit (Westcott - Light Modifiers - Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit) I used it for several test sessions it works like a charm. I then bought the Recessed Medium Apollo (Westcott - Light Modifiers - 28" Recessed Medium Apollo) Used that one for a school photo shoot and had no issues. I was on a dark stage with just the over head lighting  and the flash work awesome.  One note the 28" does not come with a stand, I had a extra stand and it work just fine.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 12, 2014)

RPK617 said:


> I originally brought the Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit (Westcott - Light Modifiers - Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit) I used it for several test sessions it works like a charm. I then bought the Recessed Medium Apollo (Westcott - Light Modifiers - 28" Recessed Medium Apollo) Used that one for a school photo shoot and had no issues. I was on a dark stage with just the over head lighting and the flash work awesome. One note the 28" does not come with a stand, I had a extra stand and it work just fine.



I was wandering what are the major differences between these two modifiers apart from the shape and round catch light for the orb modifier?


----------



## Big Mike (May 12, 2014)

I have something like THIS.  Considering how inexpensive it was, it's say it is worth every penny.


----------



## davisphotos (May 12, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Photoflex gear, I have the Photoflex OctoDome for a TritonFlash, and it's great, big enough for a great quality of light, small enough it doesn't turn into a sail and blow away. I've also heard great things about the Westcott Apollo rig.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 13, 2014)

davisphotos said:


> I'm a big fan of Photoflex gear, I have the Photoflex OctoDome for a TritonFlash, and it's great, big enough for a great quality of light, small enough it doesn't turn into a sail and blow away. I've also heard great things about the Westcott Apollo rig.



Kind of expensive


----------

